# La festividad que caracteriza tu país



## Katuka

A festa junina (chamada inicialmente joanina, de São João) é uma das celebrações no Brasil que mais gosto. É caracterizada por jogos e brincadeiras, dança de quadrilha, música folclórica muito contagiante e comidas que não deixam a nada desejar.

Lendo à respeito soube que tinha origem européia, específicamente de Portugal, onde são conhecidas pelo nome de Santos Populares e que inclusive é feriado em algumas localidades!

Gostaria de conhecer na opinião dos foreiros referente a qual é a melhor festa que caracteriza o país onde mora e em quê consiste. 

Quisiera conocer cual es la fiesta que mejor caracteriza el país dónde viven.

Which is the popular festivity that best represents your country? (thank's Mate)


Katty


----------



## gurseal

No mio pais, qualquer *feira estatal*. Há muito do que ja tem mencionado.

En mi país, cualquier *feria estatal* tendrá de las cosas que has mencionado, Katuka.

In my country, we have *state fairs* that feature many of the things you mentioned, Katuka. Each of our states probably offers a variation on the same theme.  For example (and I'm guessing here), Louisiana has a heavy Acadian element; thus, the musical and food offerings there will definitively *include* things Cajun.  A Northwestern state fair, like the ones in Minnesota, have significant Northern European influences; thus, if you're visiting a state fair in Minnesota, you may get the chance to experience Swedish-  or German-influenced cuisine and cultural activities.  Of course, all of this mixed in with general United States-related fair.

Let's see what people in those places have to say because they will be more accurate.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España cada localidad, grande o pequeña, tiene sus fiestas populares. Muchas de ellas se celebran en honor de un santo o una virgen y consisten básicamente en unos días, generalmente una semana, en los que predomina la música, el baile, la bebida, la comida, la juerga y el cachondeo
La mayoría tienen lugar en verano, aunque algunas de las más conocidas como Las Fallas de Valencia o la Feria de Sevilla son en primavera, aparte de los Carnavales que son otro tipo de fiesta.
Casi todos los festejos veraniegos comparten unas características, pero también tienen sus peculiaridades y tradiciones según la zona de España, en algunas tienen mucha importancia los toros, en otras no.
En las ferias andaluzas predomina la música local, mucha gente se viste con el traje regional y hay un ambiente muy típico andaluz.
En la ciudad donde yo vivo, Málaga, la Feria como se llama aquí a la fiesta, se celebra durante una semana de verano. Se supone que es en honor de la Virgen de la Victoria, pero eso es lo de menos y es solo una excusa con nulo resultado en la fiesta que no tiene nada de religiosa.
El centro de la ciudad se llena de casetas, de puestos donde sirven comida y bebida y suena la música desde el mediodía hasta entrada la tarde. Por la noche hay un recinto ferial a las afueras de la ciudad donde hay casetas a las que se va a lo mismo, comer, beber y bailar.
En teoría debería predominar la música local, pero cada vez se oye más la música moderna, generalmente la más pachanguera.
El Ayuntamiento organiza conciertos, hay corridas de toros.
En una ciudad grande como Málaga, no todo el mundo participa, muchos aprovechan esos días para irse de vacaciones. La ciudad ralentiza su ritmo, muchas empresas cierran, pero otras no y se trabaja aunque con horario reducido. Hay gente muy festera que va todos los días, los jóvenes, personas que pertenecen a peñas o asociaciones que acuden mucho. Otros, si nos quedamos en la ciudad, vamos solo algún día.
Viene mucha gente de fuera y la ciudad , incluso la parte donde no se celebra la feria, se vuelve patas para arriba y yo creo que al final la mayoría estamos deseando volver a la vida rutinaria y normal y terminamos hartos de tanta Feria.


----------



## K-Milla

Katuka said:


> Quisiera conocer cual es la fiesta que mejor caracteriza el país dónde viven.
> 
> Katty



Hola

En México tenemos varias fiestas importantes a lo largo del año. Quizá una de las más importantes sea la celebración del Día de la Independencia [de México] que es en Septiembre. En si, se paraliza toda actividad en el país. Hay un desfile en cada ciudad/pueblo y mucha gente festeja en familia y/o amigos con comida tradicional mexicana [tacos más que nada].

Saludos

K-Milla


----------



## chics

Hola, donde yo vivo la fiesta de Sant Joan (23 de junio ¡dentro de poco!) es también una de las más grandes y queridas. Se celebra, que yo sepa, en el litoral mediterráneo de España, o al menos en Cataluña y Baleares, y también en las Islas Canarias. Es una fiesta que se hace siempre al aire libre, con música, bebida y cocas (una especie de tartas ya concebidas para comer así, de pie, en cualquier parte) dulces y saladas, petardos, fuegos artificiales, hogueras, etc. Dura al menos hasta el amanecer, se suele empezar el día siguiente con un baño en la playa seguido de un desayuno con chocolate deshecho. Hay un montón de supersticiones, leyendas y canciones sobre este día.

Tal vez sí, ésta y la fiesta de fin de año son celebradas más _a lo grande_. Y, de entre estas dos, seguramente la de Sant Joan, aunque sólo sea porque el tiempo acompaña más... Bueno, y luego hay las fiestas _del pueblo_.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

K-Milla said:


> en familia y/o amigos con comida tradicional mexicana [tacos más que nada].


 

¡No olvides el pozole y las tostadas de tinga  mmh! 

Cabe recordar que además de esta fectividad, también el día d emuertos en muchos lugares e esplendoros, podrás encontrar varías páginas de iNternet y conversaciones osbre esto en este foro.


----------



## sokol

Hay muchas fiestas en Austria que son significativo por una region pero no hay una sola fiesta significando la nación.
Pues ... quizás hay uno, el Baile de la opera de Viena en el jueves antes del carnaval. Si hay una fiesta típica para toda la nación solo podría ser el Baile de la opera de Viena.

In Austria we have a great may festivals which stand for certain regions, or even towns only, but not a single one that really represents or characterizes the whole nation.
Well ... probably there is one after all: the Vienna Opera Ball on Thursday before carnival. Or *if *there's one, then it's the Opera Ball.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

chics said:


> Hola, donde yo vivo la fiesta de Sant Joan (23 de junio ¡dentro de poco!) es también una de las más grandes y queridas. Se celebra, que yo sepa, en el litoral mediterráneo de España, o al menos en Cataluña y Baleares, y también en las Islas Canarias. Es una fiesta que se hace siempre al aire libre, con música, bebida y cocas (una especie de tartas ya concebidas para comer así, de pie, en cualquier parte) dulces y saladas, petardos, fuegos artificiales, hogueras, etc. Dura al menos hasta el amanecer, se suele empezar el día siguiente con un baño en la playa seguido de un desayuno con chocolate deshecho. Hay un montón de supersticiones, leyendas y canciones sobre este día.
> 
> Tal vez sí, ésta y la fiesta de fin de año son celebradas más _a lo grande_. Y, de entre estas dos, seguramente la de Sant Joan, aunque sólo sea porque el tiempo acompaña más... Bueno, y luego hay las fiestas _del pueblo_.


 

En Málaga también se celebra San Juan, ya que Málaga tiene algo que la une a Cataluña, Valencia etc. : El Mediterráneo.
Se hacen hogueras a las 12 de la noche con trastos viejos en los barrios, pero sobre todo en las playas y luego ya sigue el cachondeo hasta el amanecer los que aguanten.
Lo típico para tener buena suerte es meter los pies en el agua del mar, pero algunos, sobre todo los más jóvenes y aguerridos se bañan enteros.


----------



## sureño

Las fiestas de San Juan y San Pedro, eran en Argentina celebradas con grandes fogatas. Eso fue hace por lo menos 30 años. Hoy pasan totalmente desapercibidas. 
Aquí, igual que en España (según lo que acabo de leer), tampoco hay una celebración general, sino que hay eventos locales de cada región o ciudad. 
Así, podemos mencionar “la fiesta de la cerveza” (Villa General Belgrano- Córdoba), “La fiesta de la vendimia” (Mendoza), “los carnavales” de Salta y Jujuy, etc.
Lo que sí me parece, es que todas las fiestas tradicionales van perdiendo entusiasmo año tras año. Yo no se si es realmente así o si es mi percepción. 
¿Han notado ustedes algo parecido en sus respectivas regiones?


----------



## Katuka

Veo que las festividades de cierta forma son en cantidad consecuentes con la dimensión del país. Por los interesantes relatos que leí arriba, cada región tiene una o más fiestas específicas. 

Me llamaron la atención varios puntos en común: "carnaval" es una festividad que, en su propia identidad, por supuesto, sucede en varios países, el protagonismo de la playa (en Brasil en el año nuevo es costumbre saltar 7 olas) y el origen de dichas festividades que es marcado en su gran mayoría por las raíces y por la religión.

Creo que debí comenzar este post con mi tierra natal, Chile (amado). Creo que me entusiasmé con las fiestas corrientes en dónde vivo.

Son las "Fiestas Patrias". Sucede en Septiembre, se celebra la independencia, dura en estricto rigor dos días (ya en la práctica son en general tres) y se caracteriza por el tinte "huaso". La música (cueca), vestimenta (espuelas, poncho y sombrero huaso) , bebidas (chicha) y comidas (empanadas), todo es increíblemente alegre y...huaso. Aunque, confieso, también se caracteriza por los excesos.

Algo que impresiona y conmuve es la cantidad de banderas chilenas por dónde se mire, cada vehículo, cada casa, cada mirada tiene la palabra Chile estampada, es demasiado colorido y bello.

Espero que algun compatriota agregue algún contenido al respecto, ya que mis palabras no alcanzarán la dimensión real.

Katty


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

sureño said:


> Las fiestas de San Juan y San Pedro, eran en Argentina celebradas con grandes fogatas. Eso fue hace por lo menos 30 años. Hoy pasan totalmente desapercibidas.
> Aquí, igual que en España (según lo que acabo de leer), tampoco hay una celebración general, sino que hay eventos locales de cada región o ciudad.
> Así, podemos mencionar “la fiesta de la cerveza” (Villa General Belgrano- Córdoba), “La fiesta de la vendimia” (Mendoza), “los carnavales” de Salta y Jujuy, etc.
> Lo que sí me parece, es que todas las fiestas tradicionales van perdiendo entusiasmo año tras año. Yo no se si es realmente así o si es mi percepción.
> ¿Han notado ustedes algo parecido en sus respectivas regiones?


 

No, en España más bien se han revitalizado.
Las autoridades, generalmente los Ayuntamientos, desde que son democráticos, han invertido mucho dinero en las fiestas, porque se supone que tener unas buenas fiestas da votos.
Por otra parte, en España, tras muchos años de centralismo, con la descentralización del estado, se ha recuperado el orgullo por lo local y cada pueblo, cada comunidad potencia sus tradiciones y con ello, las fiestas.
A todo esto se une que en general a los españoles les gustan las fiestas y el cachondeo.
Por la provincia de Málaga por poner un ejemplo cercano para mí, en muchos pueblos hay fiestas que hace años estaban un poco adormecidas o estaban limitadas al pueblo en cuestión y que ahora atraen masas.


----------



## chics

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Málaga también se celebra San Juan, ya que Málaga tiene algo que la une a Cataluña, Valencia, etc. : El Mediterráneo.


 Gracias, dije "el mediterráneo" pero no las tenía todas conmigo, ahí tan al sur. ¡Qué bien, ya sé que también puedo a ir a celebrarlo a Málaga! Me llamó la atención que en Canarias también se celebrara, claro que si ha llegado hasta Brasil...
Seguro que en otros países mediterráneos también se celebra y de forma parecida.


----------



## chics

sureño said:


> Aquí, igual que en España (según lo que acabo de leer), tampoco hay una celebración general, sino que hay eventos locales de cada región o ciudad.
> (...)
> Lo que sí me parece, es que todas las fiestas tradicionales van perdiendo entusiasmo año tras año. Yo no se si es realmente así o si es mi percepción.


No es así, fiestas como San Juan, San Jordi en Cataluña, la tomatina en Buñol, las fallas, las fiestas mayores de ciudades y pueblos en general, etc. están cada día más vivas; a todos nos gusta la fiesta. Y nos desplazamos a otos lugares si es necesario para verlas y vivirlas. Esto produce que se conviertan en reclamo turístico y de ingresos para estos lugares, por lo que hay muchos interesados en potenciarlo aún más.

Normalmente están organizadas por los propios vecinos, por calles, por barrios, y los ayuntamientos suelen aportar subvenciones (aunque no siempre, y nunca es la única fuente de inversiones). 

En cuanto a las hogueras, es cierto que antes había muchas más, y más grandes, en Barcelona. Yo recuerdo cuando era pequeña, hará unos veinte años, que iba a la hoguera más cercana a mi casa, cerraban el tráfico en el cruce entre dos calles y la hoguera era casi tan alta como los edificios e varias plantas. La gente ponía sus muebles viejos, yo siempre tiraba mis apuntes de ese curso, había puestos de comida, bebida y músic alrededor y todos tirábamos petardos por ahí cerca y a la hoguera. Ya entonces oía a los mayores que no había tantas hogueras como antes, en las que había habido una en cada esquina. Parece que cada vez lo han considerado más peligroso y sobretodo costoso (cerrar el tráfico, tener un gran número de bomberos, médicos, guards urbanos,... trabajando, etc.) y actualmente son realmente difíciles de encontrar en medio de la ciudad, son hogueras mucho más pequeñas, que se pueden saltar, y no duran en absoluto toda la noche. Pero la fiesta se sigue haciendo y sigue siendo muy inportante. No sé si en Valencia, Málaga u otros lugares la supuesta _seguridad_ está matando también a las hogueras.


----------



## K-Milla

Katuka said:


> Creo que debí comenzar este post con mi tierra natal, Chile (amado). Creo que me entusiasmé con las fiestas corrientes en dónde vivo.
> 
> Son las "Fiestas Patrias". Sucede en *Septiembre*, se celebra la independencia, dura en estricto rigor d*os días* (ya en la práctica son en general tres) y se caracteriza por el tinte "huaso". La música (cueca), vestimenta (espuelas, poncho y sombrero huaso) , bebidas (chicha) y comidas (empanadas), todo es increíblemente alegre y...huaso. Aunque, confieso, también se caracteriza por los excesos.
> 
> _Algo que impresiona y conmuve es la cantidad de banderas chilenas por dónde se mire, cada vehículo, cada casa, cada mirada tiene la palabra Chile estampada, es demasiado colorido y bello._
> 
> Katty




La verdad que me impresiona la semejanza que tiene la celebración en Chile con la de México. La fecha es Septiembre, la fiesta generalmente es de dos días para todos [15 y 16]. Muchas personas se visten de manera tradicional [charros, adelitas...] y se ven banderas mexicanas por doquier.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España no existe un día nacional que se celebre popularmente. No hay algo parecido a un día nacional de España que se celebre de modo popular.
Existen el día de la Hispanidad y el día de la Constitución que son días de fiesta en todo el estado, pero en la práctica son meros días de fiesta oficial, con algún desfile, discursos conmemorativos y recepciones reales, pero sin expresión festiva en la calle, salvo en un lugar donde coincide el día de la Hispanidad con una fiesta local ( la Virgen del Pilar en Zaragoza).


----------



## sureño

chics said:


> No es así, fiestas como San Juan, San Jordi en Cataluña, la tomatina en Buñol, las fallas, las fiestas mayores de ciudades y pueblos en general, etc. están cada día más vivas


Bueno, me alegro por ustedes allí en España. Pero definitivamente aquí es todo lo opuesto; al menos en la región donde yo vivo. En esta zona del centro y sur del país, el carnaval ha prácticamente desaparecido. Las fogatas de San Pedro y san Pablo pasan totalmente inadvertidas y las fiestas patrias otrora saludadas con fuegos artificiales al comienzo y al final del día, con eventos especiales durante todo el día han caído en desuso. 
Tal vez otros compatriotas podrían decir como es la situación en su entorno. Quizás no sea igual en todas partes.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Definitivamente una de las fiestas que nos caracteriza como mexicanos, y tal como describen se celebra en cada uno de los municipios del país, es el aniversario de la Independencia de México. El desfile que se lleva a cabo en la Cd. de México es militar y es presidido por el Presidente de la República. Otra fecha igual de importante y con el mismo sentido de patriotismo es el aniversario de la Revolución Mexicana; sin embargo, en esta fecha el desfile se caracteriza por ser deportivo, eso si, muchas adelitas y charros. Hay otras dos fechas que aunque no son del tipo patriótico si tiene que ver mucho con la cultura-el día de los muertos (fieles difuntos) que se celebra el 2 de noviembre y el día de Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe que es el día 12 de Diciembre. En ambas fiestas también se paraliza gran parte del país sobre todo las escuelas.


----------



## bb008

Hola

Venezuela se caracteriza mayormente por tener muchos días de festividades, generalmente son de carácter religiosos y en cada Estado o Región tiene su importancia, por lo menos en el Estado Lara celebran la procesión de la Divina Pastora, el Zulia la Feria de la Chinita, en Corpus Christi están Los Diablos de Yaré, eso es una maravilla y el día de San Juan en toda la costa venezolana lo celebran con los tambores eso también es una delicia...

Está el día de nuestra Señora del Valle generalmente la parte oriental del país lo celebra y el día de la Coromoto en el Estado Portuguesa, pero como es la patrona de Venezuela todo el país lo celebra también y la Paradura del Niño en Mérida, el día de la Candelaria, el día del Nazareno de San Pablo en la semana santa, la Fiesta del Elorza en el Estado Apure y fiesta del Joropo generalmente efectuado en los Estados Llaneros. También celebramos el Velorio de la Cruz de Mayo, en verdad son muchísimas más festividades religiosas pero muchas.


Están las fechas patrias por supuesto 5 de julio (día de la independencia), 24 de julio Natalicio del Libertador, 24 de juni la Batalla de Carabobo, y también aquí son varias las que se celebran o se conmemoran durante el año.


----------



## danielfranco

Me atrevo a generalizar de la siguiente manera:
Las fiestas patrias de cualquier país son la festividad que caracteriza a ese país en particular.

Qué raro: la celebración que establece la identidad nacional es la misma para casi todo país.

Supongo que los países que no tengan que haberse independizado de nadie (pienso en el Reino Unido, por el momento, ¿pero habrá otro?) entonces celebran alguna otra cosa que establezca identidad nacional. Institución de constituciones, cumpleaños de monarquías, o alguna cosa así por el estilo.

Bueh…
D


----------



## chics

danielfranco said:


> Me atrevo a generalizar de la siguiente manera:
> Las fiestas patrias de cualquier país son la festividad que caracteriza a ese país en particular.


Mmm... eso puede ser cierto para los americanos que se han expresado en este hilo, pero en Europa en general no es así. En España en particular, por ejemplo (y porque es lo que más conozco), ya hemos comentado que las diversas fiestas nacionales (de España, pero también regionales) son en general días festivos en los que si hace bueno la gente va a la playa. 

Las fiestas "del pueblo", o incluso de barrios, en grandes ciudades, son fiestas (música, baile, espéctaculos, etc.) que gustan por lo de "fiesta", pero no tienen ni banderas ni himnos ni nada de eso que aquí no emociona nada. En Barcelona, por ejemplo, seguramente son más "características" las fiestas del barrio de Gracia, o de Sants, o de Sant Medir (ésta sobretodo popular gracias a las cantidades industriales de caramelos que se recopilan), que la propia fiesta mayor de la ciudad.

Incluso en Francia, que para ser europeos son muy patrióticos, lo más especial de su día nacional, según describen ellos mismos, es que tiran fuegos artificiales por la noche. En París seguro que les interesa mucho más la llegada del _tour _de Francia.

Sí parece deducirse (tal vez erróneamente) de este hilo que los países que dan mucho valor a su fiesta nacional no disponen de otras festividades realmente populares, o bien éstas están en receso. O quizás es al revés, los que tienen ya muchas fiestas guapas no están tan interesados por las que celebran una guerra.


----------



## bb008

chics said:


> Mmm... eso puede ser cierto para los americanos que se han expresado en este hilo, pero en Europa en general no es así. En España en particular, por ejemplo (y porque es lo que más conozco), ya hemos comentado que las diversas fiestas nacionales (de España, pero también regionales) son en general días festivos en los que si hace bueno la gente va a la playa.
> 
> Las fiestas "del pueblo", o incluso de barrios, en grandes ciudades, son fiestas (música, baile, espéctaculos, etc.) que gustan por lo de "fiesta", pero no tienen ni banderas ni himnos ni nada de eso que aquí no emociona nada. En Barcelona, por ejemplo, seguramente son más "características" las fiestas del barrio de Gracia, o de Sants, o de Sant Medir (ésta sobretodo popular gracias a las cantidades industriales de caramelos que se recopilan), que la propia fiesta mayor de la ciudad.
> 
> Incluso en Francia, que para ser europeos son muy patrióticos, lo más especial de su día nacional, según describen ellos mismos, es que tiran fuegos artificiales por la noche. En París seguro que les interesa mucho más la llegada del _tour _de Francia.
> 
> Sí parece deducirse (tal vez erróneamente) de este hilo que los países que dan mucho valor a su fiesta nacional *no disponen de otras festividades realmente populares, o bien éstas están en receso*. O quizás es al revés, los que tienen ya muchas fiestas guapas no están tan interesados por las que celebran una guerra.


 
Precisamente las populares en mi país son generalmente como dije de carácter religioso, la comunidad de cada pueblo, ciudad o estado la celebran con mucho entusiamo, alegría y música, estas festividades muchas veces son tan importantes como las fechas patrias o nacionales. Estas fiestas populares como dices tú estan muy identificadas por su barriada o región.

En cuanto a recesos si muchas de estas fiestas caen un día jueves o lunes en los caso como Carnaval que son lunes y martes en Venezuela mayormente tomamos algo llamado puente, entonces desde el jueves sales y no regresas sino el marte y por supuesto PLAYITA SEGURO, o en el caso del 12 de Octubre ("el día de la Raza") (que aquí lo celebramos y si cae un día entre el lunes y el viernes no se trabaja), por supuesto que "el loco" lo llamó ahora "El día de la resistencia indígena", como si eso va a cambiar la historia, pero eso es otro cuento...pero si cae por lo menos jueves, muchos trabajan horas extras o pagan un día sábado para que le den el viernes, es decir cuatro días libres... y regresamos nuevamente el lunes a nuestra jornada laboral.


----------



## dante08

En Inglaterra realmente no celebramos nada que establezca identidad nacional. En Gales, Escocia y Irlanda por lo menos celebran los días de sus santos patrones, pero aquí casi nadie celebra el día de San Jorge. Quizás seamos el único país del mundo que no tiene un verdadero día nacional.

En cuanto a las "fiestas", aparte de tal vez el Notting Hill Festival en London, en la mayoría de las ciudades grandes no hay nada así. Diría que para nosotros las fiestas/carnivales (como se suelen entender) son algo típico de países latinos y caribeños, y no de norteuropeos.


----------



## Porteño

The UK characterises itself by the almost total absence of festive days other than the traditional Christian festivals of Christmas and Easter. There is however one, which for foreigners must seem very strange, and that is Guy Fawkes' Night when the entire nation marches with torches and celebrates with huge bonfires. Who was Guy Fawkes? Just the guy who tried unsuccessfully to blow up Parliament, a crime for which he was duly executed!


----------



## chics

dante08 said:


> En Inglaterra realmente no celebramos nada que establezca identidad nacional. En Gales, Escocia y Irlanda por lo menos celebran los días de sus santos patrones, pero aquí casi nadie celebra el día de San Jorge. Quizás seamos el único país del mundo que no tiene un verdadero día nacional.


Tranquilo, en Cataluña celebramos San Jorge por vosotros, ji, ji... en cambio no celebramos tampoco mucho nuestro día nacional. Es más, desde el suceso en Nueva York que ocurrió en un 11 de septiembre, diría que hasta en los medios de comunicación salen ese día más políticos americanos echando sus sermones que los nuestros. Ya ni la foto de nuestro presi dando flores a nuestros muertos vemos.

Bb, gracias por tus comentarios tan enriquecedores como siempre.


----------



## sureño

bb008 said:


> En cuanto a recesos si muchas de estas fiestas caen un día jueves o lunes en los caso como Carnaval que son lunes y martes en Venezuela mayormente tomamos algo llamado puente


Ahhh bueno. Eso me recuerda que aquí en Argentina, desde hace ya algunos años, se impuso la modalidad de “acomodar” los feriados. 
Así es que algunos feriados (supuestamente los menos significativos) se trasladan al lunes más próximo. De esa forma se crean fines de semana largos. 
Muchos critican eso por entender que se pierde el motivo de la conmemoración. Sin embargo la modalidad es beneficiosa, por ejemplo, para aquellos que están viviendo en las grandes ciudades, como muchos estudiantes, que de esa manera pueden viajar a sus casas en el interior, o para aquellos que quieren aprovechar los días para hacer turismo.
A decir verdad esto último fue el principal motivo para adoptar esa modalidad (siempre el factor económico justifica cualquier cosa), para promocionar el turismo y que la gente gaste dinero.


----------



## K-Milla

sureño said:


> Ahhh bueno. Eso me recuerda que aquí en Argentina, desde hace ya algunos años, se impuso la modalidad de “acomodar” los feriados.
> Así es que algunos feriados (supuestamente los menos significativos) se trasladan al lunes más próximo. De esa forma se crean fines de semana largos.
> Muchos critican eso por entender que se pierde el motivo de la conmemoración. Sin embargo la modalidad es beneficiosa, por ejemplo, para aquellos que están viviendo en las grandes ciudades, como muchos estudiantes, que de esa manera pueden viajar a sus casas en el interior, o para aquellos que quieren aprovechar los días para hacer turismo.
> A decir verdad esto último fue el principal motivo para adoptar esa modalidad (siempre el factor económico justifica cualquier cosa), para promocionar el turismo y que la gente gaste dinero.



También en México pasa esto. No estoy segura, pero creo que desde el año pasado [2007] comenzaron a realizar ciertos cambios de fechas y varios se quejaron, otros lo festejaron.

México tiene varios días importantes dentro del calendario oficial. Cada mes tiene una fiesta la cual se debe celebrar. Por supuesto que no es igual de importante una que la otra, por tanto no todos deben hacer algo especial. Principalmente las escuelas son quienes tienen esos días libres.

Enero: 01 "Año nuevo" | 06 "Día de Reyes"
Febrero: 02 "Día de la Candelaria"
Marzo: 21 "Natalicio de Benito Juarez"
Abril: 31 "Día del Niño"
Mayo: 01 "Día del trabajo" | 10 "Día de las Madres"
Junio, Julio y Agosto: me parece que no hay día especial
*Septiembre: 16 "Día de la Independencia"*
Octubre: 12 "Día de la Raza"
Noviembre: 01-02 "Día de Muertos" | 20 "Día de la Revolución"
Diciembre: 24 "Navidad"


----------



## Porteño

sureño said:


> Ahhh bueno. Eso me recuerda que aquí en Argentina, desde hace ya algunos años, se impuso la modalidad de “acomodar” los feriados.
> Así es que algunos feriados (supuestamente los menos significativos) se trasladan al lunes más próximo. De esa forma se crean fines de semana largos.
> Muchos critican eso por entender que se pierde el motivo de la conmemoración. Sin embargo la modalidad es beneficiosa, por ejemplo, para aquellos que están viviendo en las grandes ciudades, como muchos estudiantes, que de esa manera pueden viajar a sus casas en el interior, o para aquellos que quieren aprovechar los días para hacer turismo.
> A decir verdad esto último fue el principal motivo para adoptar esa modalidad (siempre el factor económico justifica cualquier cosa), para promocionar el turismo y que la gente gaste dinero.


 
I don't know if they still do it, but when I lived in Brazil they always made a 'bridge' when a public holiday fell on a Tuesday or Thursday so that everyone worked 15 minutes more each day for two weeks prior to the holiday and then had the corresponding Monday or Friday off to make a long weekend. Quite ingenious I thought.


----------



## ronanpoirier

En Brasil, obviamente es el Carnaval que hace con que todo el país pare! A mi, no me gusta mucho y conozco muuuucha gente a que no le gusta también. Y en mi estado, por haber una cultura muy fuerte de las tradiciones gauchas, el estado para en la Semana Farroupilha (entre 13 y 20 de Septiembre), cuando se celebra el inicio de la Guerra de los Farrapos.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Aqui no Brasil temos o MARAVILHOSO Carnaval.
Não tem uma data fixa para acontecer mas costuma ser entre fevereiro e março.
Dependendo do estado é comemorada em uma data.
exemplos:
Em São Paulo, há um desfile de escolas de samba na sexta de carnaval e no sábado.
No Rio de Janeiro o desfile é feito no domingo e na segunda.
No nordeste o carnaval é comemorado oficialmente durante a semana inteira, porém os carnavais fora de hora acontecem o ano inteiro com trios elétricos na rua e os famosos 'pipocas' que são as pessoas que pulam atraz do trio.

Outra curiosidade que muitos não sabem é que as festas nas escolas de samba começam muito antes de fevereiro.
As pessoas que participam da diretoria da escola de samba começam a se reunir no dia seguinte do desfile para ver os erros e decidir qual será o tema do próximo carnaval. Os ritmistas [pessoas que tocam na bateria] costumam se reunir antes de maio para ensaiar e ensinar quem quiser aprender a tocar. em julho é a época que as pessoas que participam da escola no geral começam a frenquentar para a disputa de samba enredo, que dura uns 2 meses. Depois do tema escolhido o samba vencedor começa a  alegria do pessoal, pois é só ir para a escola e decorar o samba, e se tiver a coreografia também.
Quem gosta muito de carnaval como eu, começa a frequentar só escola de samba desde julho. Pois aprende a acompanhar todas as etapas das escolas co-irmãs. Diferente do futebol, escola de samba não tem adversários, tem concorrentes e co-irmãs. Co-irmãs são escolas que tem a mesma ideologia e costumam fazer apresentações juntas.
Finalmente no final de dezembro começam os ensaios tecnicos. As escolas vão para o sambódramo e simulam como seria o desfile, a velocidade que devem passar pela passarela do samba[nome carinhoso dado ao sambodramo], afinal, tudo que precisam saber para ter um desfile perfeito.
Ultimamente os ensaios tecnicos enchem de uma maneira que parece dia de desfile mesmo.
Finalmente chega o dia do desfile, os componentes de cada escola se reunem na quadra e a prefeitura disponibiliza ônibus para levá-los ao sambódramo.
Costumam chegar com muito mais de 3 horas de antecedencia e a concentração é a parte mais tensa e divertida [dependendo do seu comprometimento com a escola]
É na concentração qu devemos arrumar as fantasias, prendê-las bem pois se cairem na avenida a escola perde ponto, ensaiar o samba, aquecer a bateria.
As pessoas que são realmente envolvidas com as escolas passam o ano inteiro vivendo nesse mundo. É um mundo diferente que só quem está dentro conhece. 
Qualquer dúvida sobre essa maravilhosa festa, pode me mandar uma MP, pois se tem uma coisa que eu gosto mais que carnaval, é de falar de carnaval!


----------



## ewie

Porteño said:


> The UK characterises itself by the almost total absence of festive days other than the traditional Christian festivals of Christmas and Easter. There is however one, which for foreigners must seem very strange, and that is Guy Fawkes' Night when the entire nation marches with torches and celebrates with huge bonfires. Who was Guy Fawkes? Just the guy who tried unsuccessfully to blow up Parliament, a crime for which he was duly executed!


Only in the UK would such a dismal _*failure*_ be celebrated for 400 years


----------

